# Multiple Memory File System



## Amzo (Nov 8, 2012)

So my problem is, I was making an ISO that suited my needs and had a re-writable /etc and /var

I have created to memory file systems, one called /boot/mfsvar.gz and /boot/mfsetc

I have currently in my /boot/loader.conf


```
geom_mbr_load="YES"
geom_label_load="YES"
vfs.root.mountfrom="cd9660:/dev/iso9660/LiveBSD"
mfsroot_load="YES"
mfsroot_type="mfs_root"
mfsroot_name="/boot/mfsvar"
mfsroot_name="/boot/mfsetc"
```

And for /etc/fstab I have:


```
/dev/iso9660/LiveBSD  /    cd9660  ro 0 0
/dev/md0 /var ufs rw 0 0
/dev/md1 /etc ufs rw 0 0
```

Now the issue is, that /dev/md0 creates fine during boot and get's mounted on /var, but /dev/md1 doesn't get created automatically, so /etc isn't re writable but var is. How can I make both devices be created during boot?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 8, 2012)

Amzo said:
			
		

> I have currently in my /boot/loader.conf
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Both of those lines are assigning a value to the same variable.  The second overwrites the first.


----------



## Amzo (Nov 8, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Amzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I couldn't find much documentation on the loader.conf regarding mfs.

So I wasn't sure if I there was any other names I could set such as:

mfsetc_name


----------

